# Weedeater Tractor



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I bought a Weedeater Tractor that is used to mow the lawn on one of my farms. Who Makes it?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*weedeater*

Weedeatar is made by American Yard Products (AYP)


----------

